# Greetings From Alaska!



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

that sounds like awful conditions. im so lucky to live where i do i think 
one of our moderators is from alaska, fairbanks i believe

welcome to the forum


----------



## shorty (Apr 11, 2008)

holy water! i read the title "from alaska" and thought i had to see this. one day id love to see alaska and lucky since i love cold weather and hate the hot place i live in! hopefully one day you will get a horsey of your own.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Greetings, really interesting introduction  Welcome to the forum, hope we can help you out and yes, feel free to live the horse life vicariously through us. :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
I'd definitely try horseback riding in Alaska; it'd be so pretty, think of all the nice sights!  
Have fun posting.


----------

